# 30 cans of peaches



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Finally gotten around to going through storage and have found 30- 29 0z. cans of peaches. they are out of date by 3 years. so what do I do with them? can I recan them, or will they turn to mush? we don't eat fruit roll ups so that is out. what about dehydrating them? TIA


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Put them into rotation and eat the contents. As usual, check the contents for off-smells.

I wouldn't reprocess them for that simply means that you're reheating them again. If you want to avoid mush, I'd say avoid reheating peaches.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Peach pie, peach dump cake, smoothies, start opening a can a week to go with dinner as a side dish, cottage cheese and peaches. 

I would just leave them the way they are, not re-can them, and just start using them up.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

As with all canned goods, inspect the cans before opening. Any bulged cans or cans that are rusted through get tossed. When you open a can check the inside for evidence of potential rust through starting on the inside. 

I have eaten salmon that I had canned twenty years before. Canned food over a hundred years old had been tested and was good and still maintained its food value. As long as the can is intact I would not worry about the expiration date. Expiration dates are put there to please corporate attorneys and to get you to throw out good food and buy more.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

You can open the cans and dehydrate them, canned fruit dries really good and will keep forever(almost).

You can boil down the "juice" into syrup and re-can it to use on pancakes, waffles or just use it in place of sugar.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

If they are not swollen or rusted and have been kept in cool dry environment they should be okay. Open one and see if the contents have any kind of off odor. If you have any concerns it is better to get rid of them and move on. When stuff gets near expiration dates consider giving them to food bank if you do not plan to eat them in your rotation. GB


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

That was pretty much what I was gonna post.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

http://dirttime.com/100-year-old-canned-food-good-to-go


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

Expiration date is based on how long the company is willing to assert that the food will maintain it's taste, consistency, full nutritional value, color, etc. Not when it goes bad. Think of it as a warranty date. When your car's warranty expires does it immediately collapse into a pile of rust? Do you promptly throw out things you own because the warranty expires? Food and expiration dates- same thing.

John


----------



## karlsgunbunker (Jan 31, 2012)

Cobbler! I love me some Peach cobbler!


----------

